# Auswandern?!



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Forenkollegen,

ich wende mich hiermit an Kollegen welche Erfahrungen mit dem Thema Auswandern haben.

Im moment reift in mir der Gedanke auszuwandern.

Hier stellen sich für mich natürlich folgende Fragen (die sich nun weniger um das organisatorische drehen, das warum, das wie und die amtlichen sowie sozialen Aspekte sind denke ich im Internet sowie durch Bekannte gut abdeckbar bzw. ausarbeitbar):

Kurz zu meiner Person:
- Projektmanger (oder altdeutsch Projektleiter) im Bereich TGA / MSR
- 16 Jahre Berufserfahrung
- bei diversen Vorstellungsgesprächen in Deutschland wurde mir klar das ich aufgrund meines Alter und meiner aktuellen Stellung/Lohneinstufung (ich bin in ungekündigter Stellung als Projekt- und Bauleiter tätig) keine ehrliche Chance mehr habe wirklich aufzusteigen, so auch in meinem aktuellen Unternehmen.
- ich habe noch (zumindest in Deutschland) 30 Jahre Arbeitsleben vor mir.

Zu meinen Überlegungen:
- Branchenwechsel wäre wohl möglich, stelle ich mir jedoch sehr spannend vor und wirtschaftlich könnte das für viele Jahre deutliche Einbussen bedeuten
- sich erneut Selbstständig machen, hier steckt jedoch die letzte Selbstständigkeit und die Differenzen mit dem ehem. Geschäftspartner zu sehr in den Knochen
- Alles so lassen wie es ist (hab ja nicht den schlechtesten Job), jedoch widerspricht dies meiner persönlichen Bedürfnisse 
- Auswandern (was bedeutet dies für und worauf muss ich (primär beim Jobsuche, der Wahl des Zielland bedenken)

Nun zu der Auswanderung selbst:
- In welchen Ländern werden Fachkräfte im Bereich der Gebäudeautomation (erstmal egal ob Inbetriebnehmer oder Projektmanager) gesucht und geschätzt
- wo gibt es wirklich noch Märkte die Bewerber aus dem Ausland berücksichtigen, speziell das Thema MSR-Techniker ist ja schwierig da es keine wirkliche Ausbildung gibt, welche man Anerkennen lassen könnte
- Welche Länder sind indes wirklich Liberal und verfügen über freie Marktwirtschaft, bei derer jedoch soziale Verträglichkeiten zumindest nicht nur unterm Tisch zu besprechen sind.
- Über welchen Weg sich klar werden ob die mögliche Vakanz tatsächlich zum gewünschten Erfolg ( das eröffnen zukünftiger Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten / Aufstiegschancen) führen kann

Naja soviel erstmal zu meinen abstrakten Fragen, wie gesagt die organisatorischen und sozialen Aspekte möchte ich erstmal nicht diskutieren, da dies in meinen Augen erst nach Klärung der technischen Fragen Sinn macht und sonst vom Primarziel ablenkt.


Grüße Nano


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2019)

> in Deutschland wurde mir klar das ich aufgrund meines Alter und meiner





> ich habe noch (zumindest in Deutschland) 30 Jahre Arbeitsleben vor mir



Du bist also ca. 37 Jahre alt und dein Alter ist ein Hinderniss??



> - Branchenwechsel wäre wohl möglich


Wäre ja auch in DE möglich



> - In welchen Ländern werden Fachkräfte im Bereich der Gebäudeautomation





> wo gibt es wirklich noch Märkte die Bewerber aus dem Ausland berücksichtigen


Ich persönlich würde die Schweiz bevorzugen, vielleicht setzt du dich mal mit Krumnix zusammen.
Er hat den Schritt erst kürzlich gewagt.
https://www.sps-forum.de/members/720.html


----------



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, jedoch ist es tatsächlich so das mir drei Unternehmen, welche weltweit Tätig sind mitgeteilt haben, das Sie für meine Person, mit meinem Lebenslauf, meinem Alter und vor allem unter Berücksichtigung meiner aktuellen Anstellung mittelfristig keine echten Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten, welche auch wirtschaftlich gerechtfertigt wären sehen.

Für mich klingt das So: Wir sehen Sie schon im Unternehmen, doch würden Sie, sofern Sie in eingestellt werden, direkt in die höchstmögliche, für Sie denkbare Position eingestellt.

Bei genauerer Betrachtung hieß dies bisher: Nur marginale wirtschaftliche Entwicklung und auf viele Jahre hin (nach Gegenrechnung der tariflich Festgelegten Lohnsteigerungen durch Betriebszugehörigkeit) nur Entwicklungschancen bei wohlwollen und gefallen der Vorgesetzten (da man ja bei direkter Beförderung auf dem Stuhl des gegenüber sitzen würde)

Das macht irgendwie Betroffen.

Ich bin schon ein Mensch der langfristig denkt und nicht morgen gleich den Stuhl des vorgesetzten haben will, aber wenn die Antwort des möglichen Siemens-Vorgesetzten auf die Frage nach Entwicklungs- und Aufstiegschancen schlichtweg wie folgt lautet: Keine. Dann Frage ich mich Ehrlich wo die Reise hingehen soll

Grüße Nano


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2019)

Hm,
vielleicht warst du da auch einfach bei den falschen Unternehmen. Ok, im Bereich Gebäudeautomatisierung kann ich nicht mitreden
aber im Bereich SPS-Programmierung kenne ich in meiner Umgebung viele Firmen, welche händeringend suchen, wenn man bereit
ist, Montagen zu machen prügeln die sich schon um einen. Ich rede hier von Bayern / Allgäu.

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, hier stehen Headhunter teilweise auf den Mitarbeiterparkplätzen und versuchen direkt abzuwerben, bieten
auch noch Prämien + mehr Gehalt an, wenn man wechselt. So etwas nervt richtig. Es wurden schon viele Hausverbote ausgesprochen.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2019)

In Dänemark gibt es relativ viele Bauprojekte, also wäre ein Eksperte innerhalb Gebaüdeautomation, ob Inbetriebnehmer oder Projektleiter, absolut nachgefragt.
Die grossen Ingeniörfirmen haben Projekte in Inland und Ausland. Das spricht schon für ein 'internationalen' Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

OK, das gibt es sicher auch.

Ich behaupte ein recht passabler SPS-Programmierer zu sein (Protokollimplementierungen und Tester für selbige bei Herstellern die man kennt gehören zu meinen Referenzen).

Im Sondermaschinenbau habe ich jedoch eher eine rare Reputation, (drei Tomatenstopfmaschinen, 4 Teilmaschinen für Automobilindustrie und sonst kaum nennenswerte Projekte) führen mich in meiner Gedankenwelt nicht als erstes in diesen Sektor.

Ich bin eben in der TGA groß geworden und durfte hier durchaus Projekte mit Medienwirksamkeit im Ausland machen, dies auch ganz erfolgreich. Glaube schon das ich gerne in diesem Sektor bleiben wollte.

Darf ich indiskret fragen: Welches Lohnniveau (durchschnittlich) ist den in den von dir benannten Branchenzweig üblich?
In meiner Branche und meiner Position liegt das Lohnniveau bei ca. 55-75k€ p.A. zzgl. Geschäftswagen, Boni sind eher unüblich, Weihnachtsgeld und Urlaubsgeld gibt es, bedingt durch die Struktur der meisten mittelständischen Unternehmen und der Tatsache das Sie nicht tarifgebunden sind ebenso wenig wie vernünftige Überstundenvergütung. 

So zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Hinzu kommt das nach meinen Information, selbst wenn ein Unternehmen tariflich bezahlt (ERA-Abkommen als Beispiel) die Lohnspannen bei spätestens 65k€ aufhören. dann klaffen häufig Lücken von 30k€ bis ein AT-Vertrag möglich wäre, diese Stellen sind dann aber wieder gleich richtige Preller die man meist auch genau prüfen sollte ob am Ende (Wochenarbeitsstunden, Überstunden, fehlendes Weihnachts- Urlaubsgeld etc.) nicht sogar drauf gezahlt wird.

Ein wichtiger Teil bei meiner Überlegung den Job zu wechseln bzw. mich weiter zu entwickeln ist natürlich auch die Work-Life-Balance wie es so schön neudeutsch heisst.

Zum Thema Montagen: 
In meiner Branche heisst Montage typischerweiße mehrwöchige Aufenthalte am Bauplatz, gerade in Deutschland (Auslöse, Spesen etc.) nicht sehr lukrativ dafür das man bis zu 6 Monate im Jahr mehr oder weniger nur auf Montage ist. Das geht (hab ich selbst schon erlebt -> Scheidung) aufs Privatleben und führt nicht unbedingt zu einem guten Wohlbefinden im allgemeinen.


----------



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> In Dänemark gibt es relativ viele Bauprojekte, also wäre ein Eksperte innerhalb Gebaüdeautomation, ob Inbetriebnehmer oder Projektleiter, absolut nachgefragt.
> Die grossen Ingeniörfirmen haben Projekte in Inland und Ausland. Das spricht schon für ein 'internationalen' Mitarbeiter.




Vielen Dank für dein Information, gerade was die "internationalen" Tätigkeiten angeht, habe ich in den letzten Jahren doch genügend abgesessen, ich denke nicht das ich wirklich dauerhaft bereit bin langfristige und zum "arbeitsalltag gehörende" Auslandsaufenthalte (immer vom Lebensmittelpunkt aus betrachtet) zu bewältigen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2019)

> Darf ich indiskret fragen: Welches Lohnniveau (durchschnittlich) ist den in den von dir benannten Branchenzweig üblich?


Das kann ich nicht sagen, da bei uns wenig nach Tarifen oder sonstiges geht sondern hauptsächlich alles unter 4 Augen verhandelt wird.



> In meiner Branche heisst Montage typischerweiße mehrwöchige Aufenthalte  am Bauplatz, gerade in Deutschland (Auslöse, Spesen etc.) nicht sehr  lukrativ dafür das man bis zu 6 Monate im Jahr mehr oder weniger nur auf  Montage ist. Das geht (hab ich selbst schon erlebt -> Scheidung)  aufs Privatleben und führt nicht unbedingt zu einem guten Wohlbefinden  im allgemeinen.


Also ich habe früher nur Montagen gemacht und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Heute mache ich das wegen dem Privatleben nicht mehr.



> Ein wichtiger Teil bei meiner Überlegung den Job zu wechseln bzw. mich  weiter zu entwickeln ist natürlich auch die Work-Life-Balance wie es so  schön neudeutsch heisst.


Dein Anspruch ist halt auch recht hoch => Gehobene Position => Gehobenes Gehalt => bessere Work-Life-Balance, da wird es natürlich schwierig.
Ich sag mal so, wer bei uns viel verdienen will, ist auch einem gewissen Stress ausgesetzt. Wer keinen Stress will, muss halt einen einfacheren Job machen
und verdient entsprechend weniger. Dies ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2019)

Also wenn ich das richtig lese möchtest du Kohle ohne Ende verdienen und möglichst wenig dafür zu tun. Bisher hast du so etwas in D nicht gefunden und jetzt meinst du im Ausland wirst du glücklicher. Selbstständig ist keine Option weil es schon mal in die Hose ging. 

Meine Meinung : wenn du im Ausland über den Status eines Hilfsarbeiter kommen willst dann gehören perfekte Sprachkenntnisse dazu. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das in anderen Ländern wirklich mehr verdient wird (Verdienst vs Lebenshaltung vs soziale Absicherung vs Steuern.)


----------



## ducati (18 Januar 2019)

Nano.v1 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ein recht passabler SPS-Programmierer zu sein (Protokollimplementierungen und Tester für selbige bei Herstellern die man kennt gehören zu meinen Referenzen).
> 
> Im Sondermaschinenbau habe ich jedoch eher eine rare Reputation, (drei Tomatenstopfmaschinen, 4 Teilmaschinen für Automobilindustrie und sonst kaum nennenswerte Projekte) führen mich in meiner Gedankenwelt nicht als erstes in diesen Sektor.
> 
> Ich bin eben in der TGA groß geworden und durfte hier durchaus Projekte mit Medienwirksamkeit im Ausland machen, dies auch ganz erfolgreich. Glaube schon das ich gerne in diesem Sektor bleiben wollte.



Es gibt ja nicht nur TGA und (Sonder)Maschinenbau...

Wenn Du vom TGA weg in Richtung Industrie willst, wäre was in der Prozessautomatisierung interessant, also Anlagenbau. (Kraftwerke, Klärwerke, Wasserwerke, Hochöfen, Versorgungstechnik in der Industrie, Öl/Gasbranche usw...)

Nur auch dort werden eher Leute gesucht, die weltweit rumreisen. Bewerber auf ortsansässige Stellen gibt es sicherlich viele  Gibt aber auch Firmen, die eher kleinere Projekte im regionalen Umfeld abwickeln, dort sind dann sicherlich aber auch die Verdienst und Aufstiegschancen kleiner.

Für größere Projekte ist es aber auch eher so, dass der Projektleiter nicht mehr programmiert. Das ist dann nurnoch Koordination von Eplaner, Schaltschrankbauer, Montage, Programmierung etc.

Bei kleineren Projekten sicherlich auch noch Programmierer und Projektleiter in einer Person, aber dann wieder weniger Geld 

Zum Thema Frau weg, gibts hier auch schon nen Thread...

Gruß.


----------



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

Nein so soll es nicht rüberkommen. 

Es ist nicht so das ich nicht Leistungsbereit bin oder dauerhaft darauf achte wie viele Stunden ich arbeite. 

Zur Klarstellung:

- Ich habe über viele Jahre hin Montagen, Auslandsprojekte etc. durchgezogen, es macht mir Spass, wirtschaftlich ist dies für mich jedoch nur bei AUslandsprojekten lukrativ gewesen.
- Ich will nicht Kohle ohne Ende verdienen ich hätte gerne langfristig Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten
- Ich will jetzt akut nicht mal wesentlich mehr Geld verdienen sondern eine Umgebung in dem dies langfristig möglich ist, durch Leistung und Entwicklung dahin zu kommen
- Ja Selbstständigkeit ging damals nicht gut, Thema gebrannter Hund
- Ich bin Bereit viel zu leisten, jedoch sollte auch das Feedback stimmen (Wertschätzung der Arbeit durch Förderung der selbigen)
- Jeder streckt sich nach seiner eigenen Decke, soll heissen das ich niemanden Kenne, der Bereit ist seine Ansprüche zurückzudrehen wenn er dies nicht dies Muss.
- Und was die berühmte "Work-Life-Balance" angeht, im Zeitalter der Globalisierung ist es sicherlich so, das man sich dem ganzen Ergeben muss, wenn man voran kommen will. Ich schließe auch keine Auslandstätigkeiten aus, sondern möchte nur nicht mehr damit mein Privatleben soweit belasten das es zerbricht. 


Zur Frage warum Ausland?
Die benannten Aspekte das man nur als Hilfsarbeiter durchkommen würde wenn man weder Sprache noch Kultur kennt, ist mir klar. Dies sollte auch nicht Teil dieser Frage werden, eine Auswanderung ohne adäquate Sprach- und Kulturkenntnisse (und vielen anderen Dingen) durchziehen zu wollen, muss schief gehen. Ich bin ja nicht blauäugig.

Warum wäre Auswanderung für mich grundsätzlich denkbar?
Eine Bessere Work-Life-Balance ist vielfältig umsetzbar. Etwas in seinem Ändern zu wollen, verbessern zu wollen, ist sicher nicht verwerflich, aber immer auch eine Frage der persönlichen Lebensplanung.


Wie auch immer, soweit mal zu meiner Person.


----------



## Nano.v1 (18 Januar 2019)

ducati schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur TGA und (Sonder)Maschinenbau...
> 
> Wenn Du vom TGA weg in Richtung Industrie willst, wäre was in der Prozessautomatisierung interessant, also Anlagenbau. (Kraftwerke, Klärwerke, Wasserwerke, Hochöfen, Versorgungstechnik in der Industrie, Öl/Gasbranche usw...)
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen Beitrag, was das Tätigkeitsfeld des Projektmanager angeht, bin ich darüber im klaren das man selbst meist wenig "produktiv" im Sinne der eigentlich IB mehr tätg ist, sondern mehr als Koordniator / Moderator agiert.

Der Hinweis auf die Unternehmensgrössen und damit verbundene Verdienst- und Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ist eben auch meine Erfahrung, dies wäre eben gar nicht das Problem, den langfristig gibt es in solchen Firmen nicht selten andere Möglichkeiten ans Ziel zu kommen. Es kommt eben auf das Gesamtpaket an.

Nochmals zum Ortsansässigen: Ich will keinen Sesselpupserjob, nur einen Job bei dem ich nicht 6 Monate im Jahr auf Baustelle bin und das andere halbe Jahr die Hälfte in Hotels unterwegs bin.


----------



## ducati (18 Januar 2019)

Nano.v1 schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Ortsansässigen: Ich will keinen Sesselpupserjob, nur einen Job bei dem ich nicht 6 Monate im Jahr auf Baustelle bin und das andere halbe Jahr die Hälfte in Hotels unterwegs bin.



Das ist halt ganz unterschiedlich...

Als reiner Inbetriebnehmer ist man sicherlich 75% des Jahres nicht zu hause.
Als kombinierter Programmierer/Inbetriebnehmer vielleicht 30-50% nicht zu Hause (wobei man hier nach groß/klein Projekten unterscheiden muss, bei kleineren vielleicht abwechselnd 4 Wochen Büro - 2 Wochen Baustelle, bei Großprojekten 2 JAhre Büro - 2 Jahre Baustelle abwechselnd)
Als reiner Projektleiter vielleicht am Anfang 2 Tage Baustelle/Kunde - 3 Tage Büro im Wechsel, während IBN mehrere Wochen/Monate am Stück auf der Baustelle (je nach Projektgröße)

Naja, ob die Baustelle jetzt in der Nähe oder in China ist, ist die nächste Frage.

Wenn man keine Projekte macht, sondern direkt an ner bestehenden Anlage arbeitet, also als Instandhalter, Instandhaltungsleiter, Verfahrensingenieur, reist man sicherlich nicht rum, aber diese Jobs sind rar...

Vertrieb, also Innendienst (Angebote schreiben), kannst sicherlich auch noch machen, falls Du sowas magst.

Nur mal so ein par Gedankenanregungen, welche mir grad einfallen.

Gruß.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Januar 2019)

Nano.v1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Information, gerade was die "internationalen" Tätigkeiten angeht, habe ich in den letzten Jahren doch genügend abgesessen, ich denke nicht das ich wirklich dauerhaft bereit bin langfristige und zum "arbeitsalltag gehörende" Auslandsaufenthalte (immer vom Lebensmittelpunkt aus betrachtet) zu bewältigen.


Ich meine dass dein Deutschkenntniss ein Vorteil sein konnte, auch wenn du z.B. Projektleiter am Schreibtisch wäre.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Januar 2019)

Also, ich hab Erfahrung mit Auswandern...
Bin vor 13 Jahren von den Niederlander in Deutschland gekommen.
Der Grund war die Liebe.

Arbeitsmäßig hat das sich für mich ganz gut ausgepackt.
Meiner Meinung nach würde es mir in NL nicht so gut gehen wie hier in DE.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Januar 2019)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Also, ich hab Erfahrung mit Auswandern...
> Bin vor 13 Jahren von den Niederlander in Deutschland gekommen.
> Der Grund war die Liebe.
> 
> ...



Wow, von den Niederlanden nach Deutschland, dass muss ja ein Kulturschock gewesen sein 

Aber ernsthaft:
Wenn Auswandern, dann nach Skandinavien.
Aus eingener Erfahrung: Da ticken die Uhren noch anders, man geht anders miteinander um, und kann trotzdem gut leben.
Je weiter man hoch kommt, desto mehr muss man gegen Kälte und Dunkelheit resistent sein.
In Skandinavien sprechen die Menschen ein gutes Englisch und sind auch bereit Englisch zu sprechen, so dass Sprachkenntnisse im ersten Moment nicht so das Problem sind.

Alternativ könntest Du auch Good-Bye Deutschland schauen.
Da wird gezeigt, wie man sich mit einem Softeiswagen im Ausland selbstständig machen kann


----------



## Krumnix (21 Januar 2019)

Von meiner Erfahrung her sind die Fragen und Bedürfnisse vom Thread-Ersteller schon sehr komisch. Es fühlt sich bei mir so an, als ob er ziemlich unsicher ist und an einem Punkt angekommen ist, wo es gefühlt nicht mehr weiter geht. 
Und anstelle sich mal über grundlegendes Gedanken zu machen, wird mit vielen "Optionen" in einem Forum nach einer Lösung gefragt... Sry.

Ich bin vor 1,5 Jahren in die Schweiz ausgewandert. Für mich waren diese Punkte wichtig:
- Spricht mich das Land, in das ich auswandere, an. Gefällt es mir dort. Ich entscheide mich ja, dort im besten Fall der Fälle bis zu meinem Lebensende zu bleiben. Diese Entscheidung kann kein Forum dir beantworten. Also, was habe ich gemacht? Ich bin innerhalb eines Jahres 10 Mal in die Schweiz gefahren und habe mich in der Gegend, welche mein Favorit war, umgeschaut, mit Leuten gesprochen, Preise zur Lebenserhaltung geprüft, Möglichkeiten zu Lebensgestaltung angeschaut, etc. Erst danach war das Ziel Schweiz und das Jobangebot für mich gesetzt.

- Das Land, in das man dann auswandern will, sollte auch in der Branche, in der man ausgebildet ist, Jobs anbieten. Und zwar im Überschuss. Ganz besonders in der Schweiz und auch in einigen anderen europäischen Ländern heißt es bei den meisten Firmen Inländer First. Erst wenn der Markt nicht genug Kräfte anbietet, hat man Chancen da reinzukommen. Bezogen auf die Schweiz gibt es sogar seit kurzem ein Gesetzt, dass zuerst Inländer eine Stelle erhalten, bevor Ausländer sich bewerben dürfen.

- Viele Länder, insbesondere die Schweiz, erwarten eine reine Weste. Dicke Schulden, negative Einträge oder gar Vorstrafen lassen einen garnicht erst dort in den Arbeitsmarkt rein. Auch lange Arbeitslosigkeit ist ein negativer Punkt. In der Schweiz z.B. musst du nachweisen, dass du genug Geld hast, um deinen Lebensunterhalt damit bestreiten zu können. 
Arbeitslosengeld bekommst du dort nicht, und wenn du weniger als 5 Jahren in der Schweiz gearbeitet hast, schmeißen die dich knallhart raus, wenn du in Sozialsystem reinrutschen solltest.
Daher empfehle ich eine Auswanderung nur, wenn man min. 1 Jahresgehalt auf der hohen Kante liegen hat. 

- Auch hat das Auswandern erstmal nix mit Job oder Geld zu tun. Es geht darum, ob die Familie dies mitmacht und ob Verpflichtungen in Deutschland das mitmachen. Leasingverträge kannst erstmal alle knicken. Entweder direkt ablösen oder Restwert-Verlust ausgleichen bei Rückgabe. Versicherungen sind meist im EU Ausland weiterhin gültig und können weiter bezahlt werden. Nicht-EU Ausland kannst vergessen. 99% der Versicherungen werden beendet oder Beitragsfrei gestellt. Je nach Einzahlungstand kannst du mir hohen bis zum Total Verlust rechnen. Auch dies muss geprüft werden. 

- Mit dem Gehalt im neuen Land muss man sich auch auseinandersetzen. Eine hohe Position in D kann gute 5.000€ Brutto einbringen, die gleiche Arbeit und Position in Polen hast du dann schnell nur noch die Hälfte. Vom logischen schreckt das erstmal ab. Aber wenn man sich mit dem Land beschäftigt und wie schon am Anfang geschrieben, dort umschaut, sind 2.000€ in Polen wie 5.000€ in Deutschland, oder 7.500€ in der Schweiz. 

- Klar ist auch, dass man als Ausländer sich erstmal beweisen muss. In der Firma und auch privat. Negative Rückmeldungen, wie es viele Ausländer in Deutschland leider erfahren, wirst auch du als Ausländer im neuen Land erfahren. Damit muss man klar kommen. Man verdient weniger für die gleiche Arbeit, man wird weniger geschätzt und man wird weniger unterstützt. Nicht umsonst kehren 50-70% der Auswanderer aus der Schweiz wieder zurück, da insbesondere wir Deutsche dort nicht so gut ankommen. 

Dies mal aus meiner Erfahrung aus.


----------



## Bits_And_More (21 Januar 2019)

Krumnix schrieb:


> - Das Land, in das man dann auswandern will, sollte auch in der Branche, in der man ausgebildet ist, Jobs anbieten. Und zwar im Überschuss. Ganz besonders in der Schweiz und auch in einigen anderen europäischen Ländern heißt es bei den meisten Firmen Inländer First. Erst wenn der Markt nicht genug Kräfte anbietet, hat man Chancen da reinzukommen. Bezogen auf die Schweiz gibt es sogar seit kurzem ein Gesetzt, dass zuerst Inländer eine Stelle erhalten, bevor Ausländer sich bewerben dürfen.
> 
> Dies mal aus meiner Erfahrung aus.



Diese Gesetz besagt nur, dass Stellen in gewissen Bereichen (Wenn die Arbeitslosigkeit in diesem Bereich eine gewisse Schwelle überschritten hat) zuerst dem RAV gemeldet werden müssen, bevor ausgeschrieben wird. Keine Firma wird verpflichtet, zuerst Inländer einzustellen. Zudem gehe ich nicht davon aus, im technischen Bereich diese Schwelle überschritten ist (Inländervorrang light). Aber das nur am Rande, den anderen Punkten würde ich mehr oder weniger zustimmen.


Zum Thema zurück: Wenn man in DE nicht mehr weiterkommt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es im Ausland dann plötzlich klappt. Beruflich weiterkommen hat immer viele, auch persönliche, Faktoren, seien es charakterliche Eigenschaften, technisches Know-How, Netzwerk etc. Ob das im Ausland dann plötzlich einfacher wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zudem bietet ja DE was Sozialleistungen / Urlaub / Vaterschaftsurlaub / Stundenwoche sehr attraktive Grundvoraussetzungen an.


----------



## mnuesser (23 Januar 2019)

Nano.v1 schrieb:


> ...
> Im moment reift in mir der Gedanke auszuwandern.
> 
> ...



Aus deinen Ausführungen werde ich nicht schlau,
warum willst du unbedingt auswandern?

Nur weil du dort, wo du jetzt bist nicht weiter kommst?

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was deine Ansprüche hier sind,
musst du schon in die gehobene Führungsebene kommen.

Mit dem was du jetzt treibst, hat dass aber wenig zu tuen.

Und ganz ehrlich? Das schaffst du eher hier als im Ausland.
Ich sehe in deinen Argumenten keinen Grund ins Ausland zu gehen.

Betrachten wir es mal von der praktischen Seite.
Von heute auf morgen kommst du in keine Führungsposition,
außer du machst dich selbstständig, hast Angestellte und vor allem
viel zu tuen. Sowas klappt aber auch nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## fhartmann (1 April 2019)

Sehr Interessante Beiträge, und gerade nach gescheiterter ehe auch nachvollziehbar. 

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen einen Standort für dich selbst zu bestimmen, und da gibst auch Leute die das professionell angehen und dir dabei helfen. Stichworte wie Standortbestimmung Coaching etc... wichtig in meinen Augen das die Chemie stimmt, und du auch bereit bist hinzuschauen, und dich selbst kritisch zu Beaugen.

Viele Fragen die ich mir so gestellt hatte, haben sich aufgelöst, habe entsprechend meine Entscheidungen getroffen, und mich ausgerichtet. Danach kam alles von selbst. 
Es ist mir danach sehr schnell und präzise sowohl die Firma wie auch privat per "zufall" zugefallen auch das Firmenumfeld das mir entspricht.

Ich kann dich nur ermutigen, treffe Entscheidungen, definiere deine Prioritäten und trenne wichtig von unwichtig, und danach nimmt alles seinen lauf und gewisse Fragen wie auswandern oder nicht werden sich von selbst beantworten.

Und ebenfalls kann ich viele Anregungen von verschiedenste oben angefügten Beiträge nur bestätigen, doch das würde meinen Beitrag sprengen. Ich denke sehr wohl das du weisst was du willst, du dich jedoch einfach nur zu erinnern hast  

Alles gute und viel erfolg 

PS: der Weg ist das Ziel


----------

